# Rat cages



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

hi all!

We currently have rats in a Furplast furet plus cage but we are wanting to upgrade to a bigger one. Does anyone have any advice as to what is best? 

Thanks

Foggy33


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The Jenny KD is slightly bigger. The Liberta Abode is a really nice cage, but the base is a bit shallow. Or you could get another Furet Plus and make a tower.


----------



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have seen the Jenny but the thing that puts me off is the non-coated caged bars. Have read a lot of reviews about rusting. We have friends who are having our old Furplast Furet plus so that's why need a complete new one. I like the look of the (can't remember the make) something F12 but am worried they won't be able to climb like they can in the Furet plus.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

The old Jenny is pretty rubbish. I know, I had one for a few months at the beginning of my rat ownership. If you can find one very cheap then you can paint it with Japlac (or Plasticote) and add another large door to the front and it dooes make a good cage. The Jenny I was thinking about is the Jenny KD. The bars are coated, and there is a lovely big door on the front. It also flat packs, which is very useful if you go on holiday with your rats.

Would it of been the Liberta F12? If that was the one you're thinking of, the bar spacing is pretty massive, and probably unsuitable for anything but large adult males. My girls can climb vertical bars with no problem. IMO, the bars help the ratties fitter as they're a bit more difficult to climb.


----------



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

Yes it was the Liberta F12, we only have medium sized ladies and woukdnt trust them not to escspe! I'll go for the Jenny KD then. I'll be sorry to see the Furplast go, itx been a brilliant cage. 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

How many rats do you have?


----------



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

2 not quite medium ladies and 1 medium lady. Originally had 2 medium but one died so we bought the smaller ones to keep her company.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

In that case the Jenny KD will be great for them


----------



## SurlyCat (Apr 27, 2012)

I tend to lurk on this forum (this may in fact be my first post o.o), but want to suggest a Furet Plus Tower, which is what I moved my 3 boys into recently. It's basically two Furet Plus cages stacked, but without the second base, creating a cage that's the same width and depth at the Furet Plus, but about 130cm tall. I wouldn't go back now! 

To make it, you need to dismantle one of the Furet Plus's, cut/saw the 4 green corner posts in half, then, when building the cage, use a half corner post, then a full length one, then a half one in each corner, which holds the two cages together. Then a few cable ties around the sides is all that's needed! 

It's an awesome cage.


----------



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

The door on the Jenny KD is too small as my old one, Bubble, likes to hide and refuse to come out. I'll have a look at the Furet Tower. Need to give our Furet Plus to our friends so can't do the extension thing with it.

Thanks all


----------



## BeauNoir (Sep 16, 2012)

This is the one we are getting:

Ferret Cages: great bargain at zooplus: Frettchen-, Hörnchen- und Chinchillakäfig Perfect

Recommended by our friend who has chinchillas, ferrets, rats and mice and has said this is the best cage he has ever used.

The floor sections can be customised as they are individual sections, if you look on the customer pictures you can see some of the different set ups. The wire grate at the bottom can be removed as well so they do not have to walk on wire.

It is huge though!


----------



## Cami (Apr 18, 2012)

I did quite like my jenny, but the doors were just too small and i found it really hard trying to attach anything in it.

I recently upgraded to an aventura which i got from equine and canine in their sale and got it for only £90! I wish i had upgraded ages ago, it is a big cage and maybe too big for some people but i love it, huge doors so i can attach anything anywhere i want, plenty of room for my fuzzbutts to run and climb and they have stopped chewing the bars which they used to do in the jenny, i have put that down to the extra space but cannot be sure. The one downside is the shallow trays as you cant get much bedding in it and i know some people who have made trays to fit inside to allow for extra bedding.
This is the one Rat Cages : Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## foggy33 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow both of those cages are great, I've looked at loads and they're all unsuitable in one way or another. 

I really like these two though, my younger girls love climbing so the higher ther better. My old lady Bubble sticks to the bottom these days and those ramps would be perfect.


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

I love my Liberta Abode for a smaller group. It's handled a lot of abuse over the 3 years I've had it, and it's still looking good. I'm not sure how much it is how, but I bought mine for £63 brand new on ebay.










I'm not a small lady, and I can get most of my upper body through the door. The base is shallow, but you can either fit splash guards or put the base off of something like a Jenny or Freddy if you can find one.


----------

